
APIs: The Building Blocks of the App Economy - zeeshanm
http://paidpost.nytimes.com/ca-technologies/apis-the-building-blocks-of-the-app-economy.html?emc=eta1&_r=0
======
AMEDICALRe
"paidpost.nytimes.com" AKA native advertising

~~~
ume
In fairness, on site the itself it is pretty clearly highlighted as sponsored
content.

Must admit that I was disappointed on clicking to find that it wasn't actual
reporting.

~~~
orliesaurus
same, i was hoping it would be something interesting :(

------
marxshrugged
The infinite scrolling fad needs to die.

